
Starting an ISP is hard, don’t do it (2016) - pavs
https://www.slashgeek.net/2016/05/31/starting-isp-really-hard-dont/
======
turboturbo
Currently on the front page as well: “Start Your Own ISP” -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20726906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20726906)

------
dulvac
I wonder what kind of initial capital was needed for this. Any guesses for a
ballpark? Couple of millions?

